

Yanking the power plug should not be part of your business process - dewiz
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2013/08/13/10441219.aspx

======
tbh
Everyone involved in that needs to read [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash-
only_software](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash-only_software) and get
comfortable with the idea of pulling that plug. It'll help in the long run.

------
cgranade
The discussion of power loss during the execution of RegFlushKey makes it
sound like there's no journalling of the registry hives... is that accurate?

